# Help! Tennis Balls Wearing Down Teeth!



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

This is a fate worse than death for poor Zack. I looked at his teeth yesterday & they're really getting worn down. He lives for tennis balls, chews them, chases them, etc.

What do you use for balls? Everything I see are definitely NOT GSD proof!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Balls are only for throwing and taken up after fetch. 
I am fond of the large Chuck-it rubber balls. Seem very durable.
Even those will wear down teeth if they get sand and dirt stuck to the slobber


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use the Chuck-It Mega size ball. Won't wear down teeth, cannot accidentally get caught in throught and present a choking hazard (again..the MEGA size - 3 inches) and they are pretty much indestructable. I used to let her have tennis balls (until I learned better) and she would destroy it in days. Yes, they are cheaper, but only up-front. I got the Chuck-It, and it has lasted 6 months...and looks brand new! I would have gone through about 60 tennis balls in that time and her teeth would be little nubs by now!!!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

We have a big red kong ball. It's solid rubber. It's held up for several years. Like stated above it's only for fetch and we put it away after we play.
What wore Lenny's teeth down was her trying to chew her way out of her kennel at the vet one night. Broke off three teeth and chipped several others. She looked like she had meth mouth.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

We use JW Pet balls. They have tennis ball size and larger. Bright colors and chew proof, or at least they have survived both my dogs since last winter. In fact, the orange is Woolf's passion I think lol. We always keep an orange one with us to use to break his focus when he zooms in on another dog. The squeak comes from the traditional hole, not one of the little plastic balloon things. We find them at Petsmart.

Best thing? No covering to wear their teeth down, chew off or shred up


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I made the switch to different balls last year. My 7 yr old female only played with tennis balls but she's taken a liking to the chuck-it ball just fine, it took some time but she plays with them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the Kong tennis balls. I use the larger ones than normal tennis balls (so they can't get stuck in the dog's throat) and they also say that they won't wear down a dog's teeth. 
Kong also makes other toys out of the same material as their tennis balls, for example Bianca has one shaped like a bowling pin.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Did you see the tennis ball thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-do-you-allow-your-gsd-play-tennis-balls.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was told that the glue on the tennis balls is what wears down their teeth. I would find a different toy completely to play with.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

We use a Kong for fetch. It has the added bonus of the odd shape causing it to randomly change direction when bouncing, which makes the chase more fun for Abbie. It gets put up after play.

For chewing there is bully sticks and deer antlers...


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Did you see the tennis ball thread?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-do-you-allow-your-gsd-play-tennis-balls.html


Just read through it. I never knew they were choking hazards. We're getting the big size chuck-its. Guess I'll need a bigger chucker thrower too. I found some on Amazon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think any toy that a dog constantly chews can wear down the teeth, especially if dirty grit gets in the holes. I've never given Karlo a tennis ball, but he has had jollyballs that he chewed/kneaded, to the point that his canines lost their points. I only give him cuz balls now, and hope we don't have to do any dental intervention to keep the teeth healthy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi always has a ball in his mouth. I use only the non-toxic rubber balls made by Planet Dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Ozzy loves his tennis balls more than he loves me. LOL The only time he gets them is when we're playing fetch or doing boxwork. (Which the ball is needed, obviously). He doesn't get to hang onto his ball in the house for several reasons, the teeth issue being one of them.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the glow-in-the-dark ChuckIt ball and two Orbee balls. I have been really, really happy with the Orbee Diamondplate. It has held up very well with my heavy chewer and I'd definitely recommend it. The Orbee with the continents on it, she pulled all the continents off on the first day, so the company ended up sending me a free one to replace it.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I got the larger chuck it balls & launcher. It's a switch, moving from tennis balls, but I think he'll survive it. 

Thanks so much for all of the great advice. I never knew that a dog could actually choke from a tennis ball. And, although the chuck it balls are more expensive, dental work is even MORE expensive!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

dogmama said:


> And, although the chuck it balls are more expensive, dental work is even MORE expensive!


Yeah, they are expensive but they last much MUCH longer than tennis balls. I like the extra-large Kong balls even more. They're practically indestructible.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

kiya said:


> I made the switch to different balls last year. My 7 yr old female only played with tennis balls but she's taken a liking to the chuck-it ball just fine, it took some time but she plays with them.


 
I use these for my female as well. Her bottom K9s are worn down from chewing on Tennis balls and they are only for fetch.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The glue that binds the material to the ball is known for destroying tooth enamel and assisting wearing down teeth. Tennis balls should only be used in water.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs love Orbee balls. Halo chews them like a pacifier, she was laying on the floor with one last night while we were watching TV. squish, squish, squish. I think the texture is even more satisfying than a tennis ball, and unlike tennis balls, they're actually made for dogs.


----------

